# snipper flowering inhibitor



## texasnative (Feb 11, 2006)

I am looking for information on Snipper, the injectionable flowering inhibitor. Several of my customers are interested in it. I tried to google snipper, and it came up "Did you mean sniper?" I am first looking for more product information, and of course where I can get it.


----------



## Urban Forester (Feb 13, 2006)

I believe the product you're looking for (if it's injectable) is 'Pinscher'(the company names ALL it's products after dogs, go figure???). It's made by Arbor Systems (the Wedgle people). It is Atrimec in-a-bottle. (Dikegulac Sodium).
The window of treatment for this is very small (at least here in zone 5), tough to get high % control, but it can work fairly well.
Heres their website:

http://www.arborsystems.com/


----------



## bottlefed89 (Feb 14, 2006)

Isn't snipper the injection specifically marketed for preventing "gumballs" on Liquidambar styraciflua?? If so I think Sherrill sells it, I'm sure they'd have info available, or whoever makes it surely has a website. Do some searching around, even on here I know it's been discussed. If I remember, timing is everything. Seems like a lot of people favored florel as I think it is a spray, and involves no drilling. I've had some customers interested, but I've never messed with it. The customers want to not pick up any "gumballs", but I don't think snipper is advertised to be 100% efective. That's why I stayed away. Someone pays you whatever you charge to prevent their gumballs, but if 30-40% are still there I think they'd be upset. Just dig around here a bit, see what you come up with and if you do try it, let us have some pics and check back later with the results.


----------

